# Ducks?? What ducks??



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

I was digging through some old pictures today looking for our big egg. It's on another thread. Anyhow I found another picture I taken a bunch of years ago. Pre-digital age.

I don't recall how or why, but, the little hen took on the task of hatching three ducklings. The original mother ran a-foul of a coyote we think. I don't beleive she had been sitting on the eggs. She used to go out in the yard with her mate and eat grubs or nightcrawlers at night. If they leave the fenced pature they are subject to coyote attack.

At any rate the little hen hatched the eggs, originally more than three, and could be found more often than not following the ducklings around instead of leading. I wanted one day to get some pictures and began following them around the pasture. 

When the little ducks came upon this mud-puddle they didn't hesitate to march right in. The hen was following along browsing in the dirt. As the ducklings approached the water she began to scold, but they didn't stop, instead picking up the pace. As they hit the waters edge the little hen stood on her toes, spread her wings, and opened her mouth as if she were in shock and surprise. She paced back and forth along the puddle for a brief moment cackling and then settled down as if the say "what the heck".


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Soo cute!!


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is great! I can picture the poor confused mama.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Omg that is so adorable!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Love it, adorable.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Need to submit that to the photo contest. Great shot!


----------

